# How do I disable HDCP on a Bolt?



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi guys, 

So I'm fed up with these "HDMI not permitted" errors and I'm looking for a way to just get rid of HDCP completely. I understand, I'll lose 4k streaming, that's OK, I'll use my Apple TV for that.

I bought a splitter off of Amazon that I thought would work but it didn't.

Any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Something might be having issues in your setup. I don't see any HDMI/HDCP issues with my two Bolts and Mini Vox connected to a couple of UHD TVs. And the Bolts go through two HDMI switches before going to a speaker bar, and then the TV.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks as always Aaron. I have the bolt going thru my Yamaha receiver and then to an OLED. My other components (Apple TV and Panasonic UB820) work fine, it's just the Bolt. 

The problem does alleviate itself when I manually switch the resolution output to 1080P but I always have to switch it back after a restart or update. Thats when I get the HDMI error. 

I should've stuck with the Roamio years ago when I had it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

switch the cables with one that's known to work and see if the problem follows the cable if you haven't tried


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

zubinh said:


> Thanks as always Aaron. I have the bolt going thru my Yamaha receiver and then to an OLED. My other components (Apple TV and Panasonic UB820) work fine, it's just the Bolt.
> 
> The problem does alleviate itself when I manually switch the resolution output to 1080P but I always have to switch it back after a restart or update. Thats when I get the HDMI error.
> 
> I should've stuck with the Roamio years ago when I had it.


If you select 1080p as the only resolution, it should stay to that setting. It does for my setup.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a Tivo Bolt VOX connected to a Yamaha RX-A2010 receiver and a Samsung plasma TV. I never get HDMI/HDCP errors.


----------

